# Issue with white fuzzy mold.



## aprilxday

Yesterday I noticed something I have never had in the 10+ years I've had my 29 gallon tank; white fuzzy mold on the hood and lid. I tried to do some research as to why it would be growing mold on the top after all this time. The conditions have not changed, the water hasn't even touched the top where it's growing, so I don't really know why now it's there. I am not sure how to get rid of it- I cleaned what I could, but I'm afraid it will hurt my fish somehow if it gets near the water, and I'd like to just prevent it from happening any further! If anyone has any advice on this subject, it'd be much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## parkiller

I get mold one one of my tens. I think it's just a part of having a hood. I'd try leaving the feeding lid open? See if it grows less. I would also clean your hood when it looks like it could "come off in your water". I'm sure someone else knows more.. but a picture would help?


----------



## aprilxday

Thank you- I did leave the lid open after I noticed it yesterday! So we are on the same page there, but as far as preventing any further growth, I'm not sure. Hoping maybe someone has a suggestion. It does not get any direct sunlight either which is why I'm a little confused. The tank has sat in the same place for years and this has only just happened now. So weird.


----------



## parkiller

That is very strange. Hopefully a veteran on the fourm will be here soon. I am very interested in seeing any suggestions on growth prevention. Are you using a canister filter as well? I do remember when my growth started I just got a upgrade for the filter to a 29 gal canister. I had also just bought my first hornwort pland. I wonder if any of this makes a difference. .. but I just figured it's because it's constantly getting wet..... maybe turning off filtration at night... I hope someone with more knowledge comes soon.


----------



## coralbandit

I have a mold like growth on my overflows(just above waterline).
You have be working on the tank with canopy open to see it ,so it doesn't bother me much.I wipe it off with sponge/razor or even my net when I pull the leaves from infront of the skimmer.
H202 is aquarium safe and kills some algaes it would probly work.
And excell or generic glut would work.The real use of glut(the active ingriedent in excell) is a "surgical steriliser"!
I don't worry if it gets in my water by accident.It is just a symptom of high moisture/temp and low air circulation.


----------



## parkiller

Thanks coarlbandit well put


----------



## big b

eww mold.


----------



## Gizmo

I clean all hardware I can remove from the tank once monthly with bleach. My filter lid gets moldy quite often, my tank lid needs regular scrubbing to keep slimy film from building up, and the hardware in the tank gets algae on it and must be cleansed.


----------



## discusbreeder

Bubbles bursting in the tank spray small bits of waste and food onto lids. Warmth, moisture, and food equals molds. More frequent cleaning will eliminate.


----------



## Manafel

when I had a wooden canopy on my 210 gallon, I would start to grow a slight white mold on the lid. I'm sure it's just a humidity issue. but that's the only time I have ever had an issue like that o.o


----------

